# Worlds biggest working triple expansion engine



## P077173 (May 11, 2014)

To everyone who likes up and down steam engines, this is unique. Check with the site for steaming days and go and stand in awe.
http://www.kemptonsteam.org/
A visit to Kempton is a unique experience and one you will never forget. No photograph or video can do justice to the breathtaking sight of the world’s largest working triple-expansion steam engine in action. Come and see the huge 33-ton flywheels spinning round on their 30-ton crankshaft and watch the massive con rods rise and fall in rhythmic splendour. At 62 feet high, and weighing 1,000 tons each, the engines are each the size of a block of flats


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Bit of video to go with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd5vKQOh2G4


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks for posting it. I was impressed by Hove Engineerium, but this is so much more. You could read passages of Kipling's "MacAndrew's Hymn" to the rhythm of it. 

From memory: "From coupler flange to spindle guide I see thy hand o God,
"Predestination in the stride o' yon connecting rod."


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day clevewyn.sm.yesterday.17:56 #2.re:worlds biggest working triple expansion engine,thank you for posting that amazing video.a brilliant peace of engeneering,regards ben27


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Although not a marine version of a VTE it must be around the size of the unfortunate 'Titanic's P&S main engines.


----------



## P077173 (May 11, 2014)

Yes, the Titanic's main engines were about this size. Interestingly, after exiting the low pressure cylinders on the ship, the steam at about 9 psi turned a turbine which powered her centre propeller.
For sheer horsepower, a big 3 cylinder simple engine was the business.(The steam was at high pressure to all cylinders). Video link to one used to power an armour plate rolling machine. 40 inch diameter pistons, 48 inch stroke and twelve thousand horsepower!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOBSfdBWSWY


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

My first Merchant Ship was Hogarths Baron Ardrossan, a VTE with an LP Exhaust Turbine.


----------



## Peter Short (Apr 13, 2008)

Comparison between Kempton and Titanic is not a good one IMO.

Titanic's triples had four cylinders and produced about 15,000 ihp each. Kempton is three cylinder triple, about 1000 ihp, heavily built for water pumping duty. Steam exhausted to Titanic's turbine was already at a healthy vacuum....A triple expansion, 1000 ihp mill engine would be a much smaller affair.


----------



## roverj (Jan 11, 2014)

Great video I can smell the oil and steam


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely Website and Engine! Very nice Video! But let's try and "inject" some proportionate reality shall we? 

This engine might be "the largest" however- the Triple Expansion Engines on the SS Jeremiah O'Brien and the SS John W Brown are rated at 2,500 IHP, the above engine 1,008 IHP (probably by indicated displacement). They are still operational and put the ships out to sea on occasion... 

Each of the Titanic's Outboard Main Engines were 15 ,000 IHP (Yes- 15 times the power) and the center was "equivalent" to 16,000 IHP since it was Steam Turbine driven by the exhaust from the Fourth Cylinder of each outboard engine....

But still, a very beautiful shore side engine, I loved the steam reciprocating jacking or turning gear in the beginning....


----------

